# Team #6~~Nocked Up



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey girls,:teeth:

Ladysedge
CamoLady
OhioB75wife
Alphadoe
Woodsbay
Backwoodsbarbie

Just thought I'd say "Hi"! This is my second year on the AT contest, so I'm probably still considered a newbie. I shot my first deer in 2008 and have been hooked on bowhunting ever since. Hope everyone has a great season, look forward to hearing from you all.
:wav:


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

HI HI!!!! This is my first year in the contest and I am super excited....well i think just to get out in the woods. Season doesn't start till the end of Sept. but it is quickly approaching. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi! I'm here...This is my third year for the competition, I'm also on the guys competition. Each of the two years before, I have scored a buck and a doe. Hope we can all score at least a doe or two.

We will need to come up with a team name. I throw a few out that I came up with for the other team.

Big Racks & Heart Attacks

Since we hunt during the rut...Reproduction Reduction

Rack Reduction

Open Heart Surgery

Just keep adding to the list as we go...then we can make a decision after a few days.

Good luck to everyone! Happy Hunting!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ladys....this is my first time in the ladys contest and I'm very excited about it. We are headed to Ontario for black bear on Sept.2nd and our deer season opens Sept. 15th. We went to the Mo. Dept. of Conservation today and got all of our deer tags...yeah. As far as names...here's a couple that I came up with last year. 

TAGGED OUT, NOCKED UP....i'll be thinking....how about SHE DEVILS or BOW DIVAS... Ok, i'll keep trying...LOL

Good luck to everyone...have a great season.
Diann


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

lol... i like reproduction reduction... thats original... Nocked up is funny too...

I'll at least get us a doe... this is my second year bowhunting and I learned alot of lessons from last year... also doubled the amount of private land I hunt by going door to door and asking... I screwed up shots on alot of big bucks last year due to my inexperience so this year should be the year... Maryland is a sleeper state for big bucks... (I hunt near where the Crutchfield buck was taken)


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I love "knocked up" and "Reproduction Reduction". Actully any of those will do. :tongue:


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't worry Woodsbay, I screwed up a lot last year too I lost a doe...we couldn't find her, she disappeared into thin air?! I also missed on a small buck. So I didn't get to "bring home the bacon".:set1_pot: Of course my husband (ohiohbowhunter75) did.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like we are only missing Backwoodsbarbie. I'll send her a pm. :wink:


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm ok with any of the names that have been thrown out. Checked my trail cams yesterday and saw a few shooters!!!! Getting really excited now.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

it was hard but I think I'll cast my vote for Knocked up... it makes me giggle everytime I think about it...


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I too vote for "knocked up":thumbs_up


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

knocked up...sounds good, just so it doesn't happen! :wink:


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad you ladys like Nocked Up....it is nock....like on an arrow. I think knock is like beat on a door...I think =)


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

oh yeah! :wink:

Nocked Up...


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Nocked Up is good with me!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah... I never won the spelling bee...I was lucky if I made it to the second round... lol... 

nocked up :thumbs_up


Met a missionary from Africa(forget which country) Told me about a faux-pas he did when first coming to the US... Over there when they go visit they say they Knocked the person up... as in knock on their door... so you can imagine the trouble when he said he Knocked Sally up... or is going to Knock Sally up tomorrow...


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok I'm signing us up for Nocked Up!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Went to the farm this weekend and got most everything ready for our trip. We leave the 2nd and won't be back until the 13th. We still have to load the 4 wheelers and ladder stands and that's about it. Missouri deer season opens 2 days after we get back so 
I'm real excited about September!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck on the bear hunt! :thumbs_up


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

Have fun, hope you get your bear:thumbs_up


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*knocked up*

hey gals! i love knocked up! thats an awesome name! i am supper excited! i am sure all of us ladies will do just great! even if we dont win, we are all still having a great time doing what we love! its not all about the contest! (though winning would be nice ) hope yall have a great season and lets keep each other posted! maybe it would be cool if we started our own forum post for our experiences this fall??? we can write blogs about our hunts! i think it would be fun! this is my first time doing this so im pretty excited! 

BACKWOODSBARBIE <3 (sarah)


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*knocked up*

ok so i have a idea, it may be a dumb one, but what if we made shirts??? i know none of us really see each other, but i think it would be fun! especially if we could come up with some cool design? ohhh and with it saying "knocked up" its sooooo funny! only archers would understand it... it would be just something fun! if not thats cool too! let me know and maybe i can come up with something really neat!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

bump this for ya ladies


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm trying some designs but I'm not that talented... shouldn't be hard to find a place to print them for us


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Shirts are cool with me...I don't have any good designs though.

So what has everyone been doing to get ready for season. Mine doesn't start to Sept 25th but it is approaching fast and I can't wait.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Camo_Lady said:


> Shirts are cool with me...I don't have any good designs though.
> 
> So what has everyone been doing to get ready for season. Mine doesn't start to Sept 25th but it is approaching fast and I can't wait.


using up the last of my bubble bath so I won't be temped when season comes in... done with putting up stands so now its unpacking, buying, and organizing for the big day on sept 15


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

http://shop.cafepress.com/archery

we can make a design and email it to each other and then download to this site on whatever shirt or sweater we want. also has some cute archery shirts n stuff already


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: if i was a member of the team I would be afraid the name would jinx me Good luck . . hunting


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi girls...back from bear hunting...sorry, no bear this year. I did see some this time and had a great time though. Going again next year. If anyone is interested in going with, pm me. Thankfully, deer season opens Wednesday!! I will be in a tree Sat. morning....good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

season starts tomorrow! yay!


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

ok ladies! my girlfriends mother said i can hunt on their place for free! and shoot as many deer as i want! i am hoping to scope the place out a litte next week and maybe set up some trail cams...


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Had my first time out last Saturday...been real sick with Bronchitis since we got back from Canada. My husband was totally pissed that I went out since it was pouring down rain, thundering and lighting...it sure felt good to be in that stand though. I saw 3 does and a small buck and lots of lighting!! Get to go again Oct. 2nd. Hopefully it will cool down a bunch. Good luck to all of you and hunt safe.
Diann


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

WOOOHOOO Season is finally here and starts Saturday. I can't wait...very excited but nervous at the same time. I would love to put my first deer on the ground. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh yeah! ladies I got 2 does down and in the walk in!... have some lost deer too :thumbs_do... and some misses..... I've seen deer on every hunt.... 

Opening day(wed) and I get all excited and miss a doe at 12 yards cause I didn't bend at the waist... shaved her back...

Thurs.. evening hunt... using my new pink nocturnals(thanks to the thread about them!) new public land... walked in found oaks and poop... got in tree... pulling bow up and two fawns walk up... shoot at the doe fawn but I miss... again... starting to lose confidence in myself... stupid fawns bed down behind me... half hour later a doe comes and leaves out of range... 10 mins later a threesome of yearlings browse their way in... 2 does and a fork... I let them pass then prepare to shoot trailing doe... lead doe turns for perfect broadside... I shoot she walks 5 yards and falls down... YES!!!!! the arrow is hanging out the exit so I can't see the lighted nock but who cares... doe is dead! I have one broadhead tiped arrow left... decide to save it for if a buck comes around... well... the other two deer in the threesome stick around... they just couldn't get over why the leader isn't leading them... so they feed in circles and everyonce in awhile try to rouse the leader... I see many more does come and go and those two stick around... starts to get dark and I figure I won't see anymore bucks so I take aim at other doe.... something is terribly wrong with arrow cause when I shoot it it whistles really loud and goes wide and hits doe in butt... however the funkyness of the arrow nocks the KE down so low that the arrow hit the bone and bounces right back out... found a bit of hair and a drop of blood on BH but not on arrow... watched the doe stomp away with 4 pt with no limp and tails up... weird... turns out the broadhead had come unscrewed in quiver... 

Friday... see deer no shots

Saturday... hunting a new prop.. find nice trail and tree... see 4 deer run past and a big button buck stops to sniff where i put out some deer dander to cover where I had cut some shooting lanes... I'm up in tree watching him when I hear splashing and turn to see a huge old doe with fawns approach from down wind... she slowly comes into shooting lane and is sniffing where I had put out some deer dander to stop deer(all this downwind but wasn't downwind when I walked in as the wind had shifted since then) she keeps looking for me but can't see me... she finally turns broadside and I shoot with the same broadhead and arrow I shoot previous deer with... she turns does a nose dive into creek and runs... all I see is pink light leaving.... turn around and button buck is still wandering around beneath me... should of took a pic of him.... Later on walk back to blazer to get hunt buddy for tracking I see a pink glow in woods... its my arrow suspended 4 feet in the briars... lovely blood trail leading by it... get buddy and we go in for track... funny thing is... we could smell her before we found her but no guts were punctured at all... pure double lung shot.... she must have had some horrendous breath! got back to blazer and there is a downed tree in the way... holy moly! the tree in the lot the landowner told us to park in fell! and missed my vehicle by a foot!

No hunting on sunday here..

Monday... late work day no hunting

Tuesday... sit in fav pinch point... all sorts of deer walk past but I kept giving them all a pass as I have two deer in cooler and was waiting on something special... some wandered downwind and smelled me but didn't spook and looked for me but couldn't see me

Wed... in public hunt spot... doe and fawn walk past but I let them pass too... they also eventually wandered down wind and stoped to try and find and then just kept walking

Next week I may not let so many deer pass.... 

I'm using some new toys this year which I give credit to why deer walk down wind and can't find me(I got seen and busted all the time last year) and why they can sorta smell me but aren't that concerned... besides basic scent prevent I use deer dander and I'm wearing Predator fall gray camo and I got that Carbomask facepaint that I paint on to match the fall gray pattern(want to apologize to the Carbomask guy for giving him a hard time... this stuff really is a great product).... and I use it every hunt since it doesn't make me break out! lovin my new toys!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats...take pics of both in case you don't get a buck!


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf (Aug 1, 2009)

apology accepted. (whew, tough crowd). have a great hunt, and thanks for trying the facepaint it is a great compliment.
BobRay


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Girls...we are one the board!!!!! I harvested my first whitetail kill on opening day. It was one of the greatest feelings ever. I shot her early evening at 20 yards broadside. My shoot was a little far back so we had to track her for 100 yards but there she was!!!! Can't wait for next weekend. :smile:


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! awesome kill girl! exciting!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

So I think we are on the board for at least 3 does????

Congrats to those lucky ladies that are already hunting. 5 more days till opening day here..............................


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

Camo_Lady said:


> Girls...we are one the board!!!!! I harvested my first whitetail kill on opening day. It was one of the greatest feelings ever. I shot her early evening at 20 yards broadside. My shoot was a little far back so we had to track her for 100 yards but there she was!!!! Can't wait for next weekend. :smile:
> 
> 
> View attachment 905144


Hey this is Dusty, Congrats again on your first deer. I'm Glad we found her. 
No luck on that big 10 for me last night. Guess I'll have to try again on Friday.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

congrats ladies are your hunts. My wife ohioB75wife got out last night for her first hunt,season came in Sat. She had some does starting to come in to range,but a 4 wheeler scared them off. Hpefully she will be able to get out later this week.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Tell her to hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, one doe down on opening day. Pics to follow in a couple of days.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

congrats everyone on their kills! I shot another doe on Friday! some friends invited me to hunt with them on base so I picked up a special pass and they put me in a stand... it was a buddy ladder stand on a tree facing into woods on field... not a good archery stand but I made the best of it by moving the seat cushion and standing on the seat instead of the foot platform due to poor bow clearance.... and yeah I had my harness on!!!! My friend got to help successfully track a deer for first time... this is her first year hunting and she has yet to have a deer in range... I'm trying to hook her up with one but she is limited on time and is scared of climbers and all my spots are climber spots...


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I have my buck down...just not able to get the pics from my camera yet. I do have his before picture from the trail camera. I didn't have a chance yet to measure him yet. he is at the processor and we will pick him up next weekend. So, I can't post any numbers yet. Also, got another doe down. We also can get two bucks in Illinois...so I will wait to enter this one, just in case a larger one comes along...it's a long season yet!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Buck, Alpha Doe!!!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats alpha doe,thats a great looking buck.Nice plots also.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

ok gals.. so I shot a boar last night wtih my bow. But couldnt find it. He was probably around 200 lbs.. so i dont think my arrow went in far enough. I hit in in the exact spot. probably one of my best shots ever. but there was not a blood trail. and the arrow didnt come out. so it was blocking it all in. I looked and looked. Got pretty frustrated. I had my chance at a doe, and each time id draw, she would move. then a bunch of pigs came in and scared the deer away.. 2 momma's and all their babies... along with the boar. we havent been seeing many deer because the ranch is so populated with pigs. (the pigs are taking over). so anyway, im going out again this next weekend in hopes of a buck or doe... Im sorry i couldnt find it and take a picture of it for the contest. Maybe this next weekend will be better.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats to you!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ladys....I see we have been a little quiet. I just got back from the farm where I shot a nice 10 point with my bow. 132 rough scored. Hope your seasons are going well. I will put up pictures if I can get it figured out.
Hunt safe.
Diann


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a 4 point girls. He's not a monster, but he'll get 50 points and also taste good in a jar of cold-pack:smile:
I'll have my husband put the picture on because I'm not too sure how to do it:sad:


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is my buck.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

oh yeah...more points. Nice buck way 2 go!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

I think maybe i've got this picture thing....hopefully.
This guy scored 132 for Team Nocked Up.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

congrats great buck.Remember you need a date stamp on your picture.Your team is doing great.


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

ok gals! im going out again this weekend. Its been forever since i got to go hunt. things here at home have been CRAZY! i havent even really been home, so much moving around, going here and there. SOOOO... im finally hitting the stand again this weekend. IM excited, but not trying to get my hopes up to high. There are acorns everywhere, so the deer arent really coming out. maybe i will find a nice buck chasing a doe! wish me luck!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

bump for the misses.


----------

